# Attaching Pouch -- Better Method Of Folding Bands



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

For many years I was just folding over the thin .030" Tex or TBG and fastening to the pouch. All the tears would happen at the pouch, on the thin edge. A short while ago I tried folding both edges inwards and fastening to the pouch. This method seems to increase band life. I'm guessing it's because there is no thin edge on the outside. I have two sets of bands done this way but unfortunately I didn't do a detailed shot count to post. The bands are still doing well. On my next set I'll have to do a count.

Fastening bands with two folds is a bit awkward. I use a few pairs of small forcepts but I need to find an easier method.

Has anyone else tried this attachment style? Did you notice an increase in band life?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

that is a great idea my bands break at the pouch too


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I fold them like that when shooting TTF. When shooting OTT I give it one half fold allowing the bands to line up flush with top of forks.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

I too have just started using this technique, especially for TTF frames. It is annoying when bands tear after like 100 shots or so. I didn't know it was a more common problem. Thnx for the post.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Will have to try it. I've been using TB Green for target practice and it seems to tear far too quickly at the pouch.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's exactly how I do it. I don't count shots but it certainly seems like a good idea to help minimize wear.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i've always been a proponent of folding the outer edges in and protecting them from the ties, but i tie my flats with no trough. like so


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

well, more noticeable in the single set than the double set. but the double set is tucked in at the tie.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I double fold mine at the pouch(trough facing out or down). Difficult with a thinner width but they last longer. Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't do that, but going to try on my next set.

LGD


----------



## theolithic71 (Jan 2, 2012)

Even if it doesn't increase band life, it is a really clean look.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

but, how to do it? I found this is more diffcult to tapered band . i tried to use masking tape to hold the shape of band and tying , but did not work.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

erlkonig said:


> but, how to do it? I found this is more diffcult to tapered band . i tried to use masking tape to hold the shape of band and tying , but did not work.


I'm still trying to figure out an easy way to get the double folds fastened. Currently I'm using a few pair of forcepts but the task is not easy.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Can't get much easier than this. Super Glue is the answer. Put a small strip on one third and fold it over. Another small strip on the other third, fold it over and you got it.

After it dries, ( in seconds ) it's a little brittle, so , just stretch it out two or three times, the elasticity is back and you're good to go.

The pic is with 107 bands, so you can imagine how much easier it is with .030 latex, Teraband or whatever else you want to use.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks a lot ,Sir.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

That sounds good, thank you for the video


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I wonder if that would work with silicone too. CA glue is a bit brittle and crumbles into sharp bits and that might shorten the band life again; anyway it can be an annoying mess to work with ... on the other hand with silicone it would be necessary to prepare several bands well in advance because it needs some time to set properly, that would be awkward for an "instant replacement".


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

mopper said:


> I wonder if that would work with silicone too. CA glue is a bit brittle and crumbles into sharp bits and that might shorten the band life again; anyway it can be an annoying mess to work with ... on the other hand with silicone it would be necessary to prepare several bands well in advance because it needs some time to set properly, that would be awkward for an "instant replacement".


This method works in seconds and I never had a problem. Very neat and clean.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I tried this method yesterday completely without glue and stuff and it worked just fine ... looks really clean too, almost profesionall (even if I do say so myself).I think I have had to replace so many bands in the last few weeks that I may finally be getting the hang of handling rubber properly


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wingshooter had used Barge cement in the past, I believe. It's a rubber cement.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is link from Roger, 
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15421-new-pouch-and-band-attachment/page__hl__%2Bbarge+%2Bcement


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I tried these both them are work . 3m is for leather


----------

